# What is your favorite Schubert/Liszt transcription?



## andrevazpereira (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi there,

Ten years ago, i was lucky enough to ear Vladimir Viardo playing this Schubert/Liszt transcription as an encore of the Rach 3. I finaly got the score and prepared it in a few weeks to do this little tribute to Schubert and Liszt.

This is my favourite Scubert/Liszt Transcription, please share your own Schubert/Liszt Transcription so i can get to know more of them.






Have fun!!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine is "Der Müller und der Bach", from Die Schöne Mullerin.


----------



## andrevazpereira (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, that is a very beatiful transcription too.

Here is a video of it, it`s a nice performace too, Daniel Berman at piano


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

A recording by Sofronitsky is also available at youtube. But the recording I had in mind when writing my previous post was the one by Rosa Tamarkina


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

My favs are 4 Lieder:

_Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D.774 
Die schöne Müllerin, D.795 
Ständchen, D.889 
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D.118 _

Once again I have to rave about Kissin's most poetic rendition:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

andrevazpereira said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my favourite Scubert/Liszt Transcription, please share your own Schubert/Liszt Transcription so i can get to know more of them.
> 
> ...


I played Standchen three years ago at a competition. Very repetitive, until the ending.
Auf dem Wasser zu singen would be my favorite.


----------

